# Old camera has epic macro function



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i borrowed my sisters canon power shot SD400 and its only 5 mp... i used the macro and HOLY it was better than some kodak 12 mp camera on macro.
not the best picture using the macro but gives you an idea...
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/shrimp-other-invertebrates/74901-something-wrong-my-shrimp.html#post566884
this camera is pretty old... 4+years and its one of those small digital cameras not one of those cool canon cameras that have those nice lens and stuff.
http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&q=canon+powershot+sd+400&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1280&bih=685


----------

